# ما رايكم بهذه التصميمات



## hamada.. (5 يونيو 2012)

البرامج المستخدمة 
3ds max
artcam2009


----------



## hamada.. (6 يونيو 2012)

تركيب التصميم على خزانة


----------



## h_s0404 (6 يونيو 2012)

عمل ممتاز تحياتى لك


----------



## Hicham Wolf (6 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
مميزة أخي الكريم
الله يوفقك إن شاء الله


----------



## زهدي زهدي (6 يونيو 2012)

تصاميم جميلة 
ما هو البرنامج الذي استخدمته ؟


----------



## hamada.. (6 يونيو 2012)

مشكورين جميعا على المرور

البرنامج artcam 2009 
و3dsmax


----------



## السمان ابو خضر (11 يونيو 2012)

ماشاء الله 
ممتاز


----------



## shenebs (16 يونيو 2012)

*ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 
عمل رائع بالتوفيق*


----------



## roro angle (16 يونيو 2012)

*اهاا عمل حلو كتير*


----------



## زهدي زهدي (16 يونيو 2012)

سؤال اخر اخي hamada واسف على التطفل
هل بالامكان نقل تصاميم بصيغة صورة عادية الى برنامج ارت كام


----------



## hamada.. (16 يونيو 2012)

هلا اخ زهدي لا تتاسف اخي عادي .. 
ما فهمت شو تقصد . هل تريد فتح صورة عادية على الارت كام. اذا كان كذالك

افتح عمل جديد واختار مقاس عملك وبعد ذالك على اليمين بتلاقي Bitmaps اختار فتح واختار ما تشاء من الصور 
ملاحظة يجب ان تعمل على تكبير الصورة او تصغيرها على الفوتو شوب على حسب مقاس عملك هاد الي انا بعرفو واتعامل به يمكن يكون في طرق اسهل ما اعرف


----------



## جمال العرب (17 يونيو 2012)

ما شاء الله


----------



## زهدي زهدي (17 يونيو 2012)

hamada.. قال:


> هلا اخ زهدي لا تتاسف اخي عادي ..
> ما فهمت شو تقصد . هل تريد فتح صورة عادية على الارت كام. اذا كان كذالك
> 
> افتح عمل جديد واختار مقاس عملك وبعد ذالك على اليمين بتلاقي Bitmaps اختار فتح واختار ما تشاء من الصور
> ملاحظة يجب ان تعمل على تكبير الصورة او تصغيرها على الفوتو شوب على حسب مقاس عملك هاد الي انا بعرفو واتعامل به يمكن يكون في طرق اسهل ما اعرف



قصدي هل بامكان الارت كام تحويل هذا التصميم الذي هو بصيغة jpg مثلا الى كود تفهمه الة الcnc 
تحملني اخوك مبتدأ في هذا المجال:34:


----------



## hamada.. (17 يونيو 2012)

طبعا لا . لابد ان تحول الصورة الي 3d حتى يتحول الي كود تفهمه الماكينة


----------



## زهدي زهدي (17 يونيو 2012)

يسلمو يا طيب
الله يزيدك علم ونور


----------



## hamada.. (18 يونيو 2012)

احنا في الخدمة اخي


----------

